# Can Wal-Mart Make or Break A relationship?



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I was wondering if differing views on Wal-Mart could sever the potential for romantic relationships. In a relationship, what if person A "believes" in Wal-Mart and shops there regularly and their partner B, is adamantly opposed to everything Wal-Mart represents. Is there much hope for the couple? Could they manage to look beyond and ride off into the sunset together?

What if the person who shops at Wal-Mart doesn't really care about the company or where they shop. And now that they know it bugs their partner, they discontinue to shop at Wal-Mart. Should person B overlook that person A is so wishy washy and adhere to any values? Especially when it comes to Wal-Mart?

What if person B dips into A's world and shops there at times. Would A lose respect for B? Would B lose respect for themselves? 

Where do you draw the line when it comes to differing beliefs about Wal-Mart. Would you date someone with a different view than yours when it comes to Wal-Mart?

Do the differing views on Wal-Mart reflect the couple's differing political beliefs?


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Look, if person A shops at Wal-mart and chooses to keep shopping there, person B can continue to campaign with anyone else, and they are entitled to discuss CALMLY with person A their opinions, but they have no right to tell person A not to shop wherever A damn well pleases. But person A should consider person B's point of view and whether B has any valid points and try not to be like, vulgar and be carrying Wal-mart bags into B's house or whatever.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

As such petty differences like these should never be a breaking point in a relationship.

But of course they can be a metaphor for widely different views on the world. And that is a different ballgame. I can see that being a breaking point.


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

So, like, is "Wal-Mart" proxy for "anal?" :mellow:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Elan said:


> So, like, is "Wal-Mart" proxy for "anal?" :mellow:


No, I think she either really means Wal-Mart or is using it as an example of little things like where people go to shop and stuff like that.


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> No, I think she either really means Wal-Mart or is using it as an example of little things like where people go to shop and stuff like that.


But it also could be a euphemism for people who like to shop the butt, and stuff like that. :wink:


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

The thing about Wal-Mart is that it WILL listen to the consumer. They do have a ban on BGH in the milk they sell. They also have started to cary more organic produce. As far as other products are concerned, the problem is the type of consumer they attract. People like cheap things but aren't ready to think about where they come from.

It's not entirely Wal-Mart's fault that they sell a lot of chinese electronics, they do it because people buy it. The real campaign is in educating consumers. Wal-Mart will follow.

So, as for myself, I do unfortunately catch myself at Wal-Mart once in a blue moon but I don't make it into a habbit. I would much rather support small local business when I have a chance, especially with groceries.

How it translates into a relationship is just that. Just talking but for me it's not going to be a breaking point, just a minor annoyance from time to time. It IS less expensive after all.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Elan said:


> But it also could be a euphemism for people who like to shop the butt, and stuff like that. :wink:


Shop the butt? I don't know what that means.


----------



## rizzy (Nov 23, 2009)

So, is this really about Wal-Mart? Like... really?

It's a store. They sell things.

If you think that Wal-Mart is especially "evil" and thus "hate" it, you ought to try to find out what other things are done by other companies to stay in the market. Sure, Wal-Mart has a lot more influence than smaller corporations because of their size.

But you shouldn't try to shift responsibility from the market to one single company. That's the price you pay for having a very liberal and freedom-focused economy.

"Don't hate the player - hate the game."

And to reply to your question... I would find it quite insane if somebody would end a relationship based on what companies I like or not like or where I buy my groceries or not.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

There are many other political issues that can stress a relationship if both partners feel strongly in opposed directions.

One comment on Walmart though. I know one of the many criticisms about them is they bully vendors. I was in a relationship with a woman who worked at a small company that sold their wares through walmart, target, kmart, homedepot, etc. She was ALWAYS getting stressed over how much bullying Target did, to the point she wouldn't shop there. She never had a problem with Walmart's behavior. I guess my point is all the stores are guilty of the things walmart is accused of to some extent. It's just that Walmart gets all the attention because they are the big fish.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I avoid Walmart, but only because I don't like the feel of the store. It's depressing. I'd only end a relationship over it if my partner was constantly making me go there against my will. If they want to shop there that is fine, I don't need to come on every shopping trip. That would be true for just about anything though. Is it worth breaking up if your boyfriend/girlfriend is always dragging you to football games you don't want to see or shows or movies that you don't like? At that point it's about having aligned priorities more than any one particular issue.

So break up over Walmart? I say no, unless the other person is just way too into it.


----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

rizzy said:


> "Don't hate the player - hate the game."


That's how I feel about these sorts of things in general. If my S.O. was really into politics or religion (or wall-mart), then whatever...he's entitled to his opinions (as long as he doesn't force me to adhere to them). Just because I'm not a big fan of partisan politics (or Wall-Mart for that matter) and just cause I have a set of beliefs, doesn't mean I will treat him any differently if his opinions were different from mine.

I expect my personal beliefs to be accepted and honoured no matter what, just as I would accept an honour his.


((Of course, I have to say _within reason_. If he really and truly thinks something like child pornography and rape are the ways to save the world, then I probably wouldn't be with him in the first place.:dry: Somehow that seems to deviate considerably from an innocuous Wall-Mart love, anyway...))


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Haha. you probably already know what the right answer for you should be. If not, this is what id say:
First of all i haven't actually been to a Wall Mart before, since we don't have them in the hillbilly country i live in. I think its just a store, right? Like any other?
Don't limit yourself for someone else. Sure if Wall Mart killed this persons entire family, then you should respect that. But there is a line between being too uptight and actually having a reason behind your dislike of something.


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

I think of Walmart as a necessary evil , but I do most of my shopping at SAMS CLUB as a yearly membership purchaser, and I also have a yearly membership at COSTCO which is the primary competitor of SAMS CLUB. The Walton family owns SAMS CLUB as most people know and they sell in bulk. I go there once a month and buy between $350-to-$450 worth of food and household supplies, you can save A LOT of money that way.

The downside to that is you give up selection , because the store would have to be the size of an air craft hangar if they carried many selections and they were all in bulk cases. The cost of living has gone up tremendously in the past 10 years, food especially. I do what I have to , to survive and believe in getting the most for my money. 

Walmart used to have a good return policy but lately they are getting where they want to issue an IN-STORE credit against refunding your money. They are truly some greedy bastards that deal in the misery of others. As the economy gets worse, I feel like Walmart will still stand because of their sheer numbers and they own so many sweat factories in China and Central and South America , and this does bother me if I dwell on it, if I were in a financial position to buy from other places I would. This is why I call them a necessary evil for lower class and lower-middle class people. 

For example: I buy 80 ounces of honey for my oatmeal at a time, at $11.00 from SAMS CLUB , at Safeway that same 80 ounce jar of honey is $18.00 , that is a lot of money to save. I believe in good causes but I also believe in keeping a roof over my head and food stocked up in my house. Times are hard and they are going to get harder with the economy. I understand people's hatred of Walmart, I have no love for Walmart myself. Its a 2 edged sword , we benefit from Walmart but someone else in the world suffers because of it, and I believe the U.S. will one day soon get that same suffering to eventually come to them in mass proportions.

I can understand how it could sever a relationship.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Elan said:


> So, like, is "Wal-Mart" proxy for "anal?" :mellow:


Hahaha. No it's not. I really mean Wal-Mart. 

And anal would never be a deal breaker for me in a relationship. :wink:



Werewolfen said:


> I think of Walmart as a necessary evil , but I do most of my shopping at SAMS CLUB as a yearly membership purchaser, and I also have a yearly membership at COSTCO which is the primary competitor of SAMS CLUB. The Walton family owns SAMS CLUB as most people know and they sell in bulk. I go there once a month and buy between $350-to-$450 worth of food and household supplies, you can save A LOT of money that way.
> 
> The downside to that is you give up selection , because the store would have to be the size of an air craft hangar if they carried many selections and they were all in bulk cases. The cost of living has gone up tremendously in the past 10 years, food especially. I do what I have to , to survive and believe in getting the most for my money.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thorough reply. This also is about safety for my potential significant other. My idealistic bohemian artist friends may stab him with pitch forks. Lol, we sometimes feel very strongly about things.


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I was wondering if differing views on Wal-Mart could sever the potential for romantic relationships. In a relationship, what if person A "believes" in Wal-Mart and shops there regularly and their partner B, is adamantly opposed to everything Wal-Mart represents. Is there much hope for the couple? Could they manage to look beyond and ride off into the sunset together?


I don't see why not.  Part of what makes people and life interesting is the differences between them. 



pinkrasputin said:


> What if the person who shops at Wal-Mart doesn't really care about the company or where they shop. And now that they know it bugs their partner, they discontinue to shop at Wal-Mart. Should person B overlook that person A is so wishy washy and adhere to any values? Especially when it comes to Wal-Mart?


Wal-mart is a massive company. One undecided person will not make or break them. Person B should be happy that they have the opportunity to pass on their knowledge to person A. Perhaps person A will take up the cause. 



pinkrasputin said:


> What if person B dips into A's world and shops there at times. Would A lose respect for B? Would B lose respect for themselves?


If B would lose respect for themselves, that was their choice. Perhaps they should just continue to refuse to shop there in the first place. Why would A care, if they are so wishy washy in the first place. 



pinkrasputin said:


> Where do you draw the line when it comes to differing beliefs about Wal-Mart. Would you date someone with a different view than yours when it comes to Wal-Mart?


Of course I would. If I wanted to have someone that completely matched me, I would only date my hand. 



pinkrasputin said:


> Do the differing views on Wal-Mart reflect the couple's differing political beliefs?


Obviously it does, otherwise this would all be kind of silly.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Syock said:


> Of course I would. If I wanted to have someone that completely matched me, I would only date my hand.


 Well I hear that lube is cheap at Wal-Mart. It might make the dates with your hand a little smoother. 




> Obviously it does, otherwise this would all be kind of silly.


This is what worries me. As an ENFP, I live in a world of possibilities and they aren't always positive possibilities. I think of the future implications based on small examples. 

Do you shop at Wal-Mart, Sir? What is your view on Wal-Mart and the impact it's had on our economy?


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well I hear that lube is cheap at Wal-Mart. It might make the dates with your hand a little smoother.


Everything is cheap at Wal-Mart, that is kind of the point. 



pinkrasputin said:


> This is what worries me. As an ENFP, I live in a world of possibilities and they aren't always positive possibilities. I think of the future implications based on small examples.


Anyone that lives in a world of only positive possibilities is fooling themselves. 



pinkrasputin said:


> Do you shop at Wal-Mart, Sir? What is your view on Wal-Mart and the impact it's had on our economy?


Wal-Mart has had mixed effects upon the US economy and standard of living. While it does knock out mom and pop shops that attempt to directly compete, it does not shut down the economy by any way you look at it. The resources are freed up to be put to other productive uses. This lowers the cost of new investments, allowing for new businesses to spring up more rapidly. Perhaps mom and pop have other talents other than standing behind a counter all day. Maybe they are smart enough to change their product lineup so they are not competing with Wal-Mart and don't go out of business in the first place. 

By bringing cheap goods to the market, people are able to allocate money to other goals, such as saving for retirement, or raising their standard of living. The employees at Wal-Mart are not the highest paid of course, but neither are McDonalds, or janitors, or any number of other jobs. Places like Wal-Mart allow lower paid people to actually be able to live a better life. Hell, it allows rich people to live a better life! The products you buy at Wal-Mart are not usually made by Wal-Mart. The companies are producing the goods wherever they produce them regardless of where you shop. 

As for Wal-Mart pushing production overseas, that is far more to do with regulatory restraints in this country than anything else. As an example, heavy industry was all but removed from this country due to laws forbidding reselling of excess energy onto the power grid and other similarly useless laws. This was done by power companies looking to sell more electric. This raised the cost of production above that of foreign countries and left American business as uncompetitive. When the government regulates industry in stupid ways, we get very bad responses. Not long ago, Maryland decided to tax the tech industry, which is not done in any other part of the country. They figured they could make a quick buck, as Maryland had the largest portion of tech industry on the east coast. When the laws started to be put in place, they started to flee to neighboring states that were more than happy to welcome them and the jobs they bring to the economy. Maryland was left deeper in the hole. 

When laws are put in place that stop US companies from being competitive, we must expect them to go out of business or move. For example, the food aid the US gives to other countries causes the food prices to drop through the flood in foreign markets, destroying any profit potential farmers had. The farmers then stop farming since they can just go get free US food. This destroys the local economy and keeps them in poverty and dependence. They are unable to develop the required economy to increase into more lucrative forms of an economy without the financial backbone that the farming enables. 

The loss of jobs is not due to Wal-Mart, it is due to government mismanagement.


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> This also is about safety for my potential significant other. My idealistic bohemian artist friends may stab him with pitch forks. Lol, we sometimes feel very strongly about things.


I am more than willing to take that risk for you Pink. You don't need to protect me.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Syock,

I have two INTP nits to pick.

Firstly, your comment about mom and pop "standing behind a counter all day" seems to imply that mom and pop do nothing else to run their business. That would discredit the amount of work running a successful business takes. I've never run my own business, perhaps you have, but I think you are selling the amount of effort it takes to run one short there. Also, Walmart offers such a wide range of products that any mom and pop store would be forced into niche markets if they attempted to remove themselves from Walmart's market, which is pretty much everything.

Secondly, although I understand your point about silly or careless government regulation hurting business and the economy, I'm some how missing the connection to Walmart specifically. Are you saying that attempts to regulate Walmart, like in the examples you gave, will likely drive them and their dollars out of the US? I think a more appropriate analogy would be Microsoft. What do you think of the government's interference with Mircosoft? Has it been helpful or hurtful to the economy as a whole? And if you don't think it is a good analogy, please let me know why.


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

I have run multiple small businesses at the same time, employing about 45 people for many years. It really isn't that difficult. If a niche market is unacceptable, there are other businesses out there. It is no different than getting fired, you do not sit on your rear wondering what to do, you find something else to do. Being fired is effectively what is happening, as they are not providing what the customers want. 

Sorry for the disconnect. Pink brought up her arguments against wal-mart to me elsewhere, then made this thread. One of them was the loss of jobs. 

I was attempting to state that it would be far more likely for jobs to stay here if they were capable of being price competitive. We can not be price competitive with the regulations we have. That is not Wal-Marts fault.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

It's no different than getting fired? Excuse me? If you own a business, no one fires you. I have worked my ass off to do what I do and to specialize in it. Find something else to do? Wow. 

I am a small business owner. I teach quality voice and piano. I don't like for music schools to undercut me and my colleagues because they hire uneducated musicians and pay them minimal. Then they charge their music students nothing and give them crappy technique. They don't even care about the individuals students and what they do to them is horrible. Yes, I am someone with a music degree with years of professional experience. I deserve to charge what I charge without being undersold or going out of business.

Nope, I don't believe that I need to "find something else to do". Why should I? It's not fair what the big music schools are doing to their students. Yep, they are charging the public less but they are robbing them blind. And the idiot employees shouldn't even be accepting the money. THEY CAN'T TEACH. And they are part of the system that is dragging quality and expectations down.


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> It's no different than getting fired? Excuse me? If you own a business, no one fires you. I have worked my ass off to do what I do and to specialize in it. Find something else to do? Wow.
> 
> I am a small business owner. I teach quality voice and piano. I don't like for music schools to undercut me and my colleagues because they hire uneducated musicians and pay them minimal. Then they charge their music students nothing and give them crappy technique. They don't even care about the individuals students and what they do to them is horrible. Yes, I am someone with a music degree with years of professional experience. I deserve to charge what I charge without being undersold or going out of business.
> 
> Nope, I don't believe that I need to "find something else to do". Why should I? It's not fair what the big music schools are doing to their students. Yep, they are charging the public less but they are robbing them blind. And the idiot employees shouldn't even be accepting the money. THEY CAN'T TEACH. And they are part of the system that is dragging quality and expectations down.



I have experienced the same thing. I have lost two years of work in one day by an unqualified company undercutting my price (on a contract I already won no less). They messed up the job and ended up doing it three times, costing far more than I would have. 

Just because I am not happy with how things work out for you or I in business, does not change how economics works. Any serious student should look for qualified teachers such as yourself. You are that niche market provider.


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Pink, you teach voice? Doe, a deer, a female deer.
Ray, a drop of golden sun.
Me, a name I call myself.
Far, a long, long way to run.
Sew, a needle pulling thread,
La, a note to follow sew,
Tea, a drink with jam and bread!
That will bring us back to Do-re-mi-fa-so-la-ti!

:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:

I'm kidding you :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Syock said:


> I have experienced the same thing. I have lost two years of work in one day by an unqualified company undercutting my price (on a contract I already won no less). They messed up the job and ended up doing it three times, costing far more than I would have.


 Really? So I guess now you see why I own a Mac. I don't support CRAP and UNDERCUTTING. 



> Just because I am not happy with how things work out for you or I in business, does not change how economics works.


 Are you saying to remain passive? Having that mentality to it's extreme is what led to the Holocaust. 



> Any serious student should look for qualified teachers such as yourself. You are that niche market provider.


People are people. They often get misled. This is why I live by an ethic to provide quality and not take advantage. And why I also won't undercut my competition. 



Werewolfen said:


> Hey Pink, you teach voice? Doe, a deer, a female deer.
> Ray, a drop of golden sun.
> Me, a name I call myself.
> Far, a long, long way to run.
> ...


That was lovely, Werewolfen. But I think you need a few lessons :wink:


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I was wondering if differing views on Wal-Mart could sever the potential for romantic relationships. In a relationship, what if person A "believes" in Wal-Mart and shops there regularly and their partner B, is adamantly opposed to everything Wal-Mart represents. Is there much hope for the couple? Could they manage to look beyond and ride off into the sunset together?
> 
> What if the person who shops at Wal-Mart doesn't really care about the company or where they shop. And now that they know it bugs their partner, they discontinue to shop at Wal-Mart. Should person B overlook that person A is so wishy washy and adhere to any values? Especially when it comes to Wal-Mart?
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHA!!! this is the best post I have read in months.. My sides hurt from laughing so hard.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! this is the best post I have read in months.. My sides hurt from laughing so hard.


Please tell me why you think this is funny? Do you work at Wal Mart?


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Please tell me why you think this is funny? Do you work at Wal Mart?


No. I have been known to shop there sometimes.

No, mostly I just think of all the reasons a relationship can have issues and find this amusing. It's genuine good humor.. I let out a huge laugh. 

I am sure to you, it's very serious, and I assure you I am not laughing _at_ you.
Anyone could have written that post and I would have laughed. 

I am reminded that perhaps I don't take life as seriously as I think I do and that is a good thing.


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

I could use some voice lessons Pink, I'm not satisfied with a 3 octave baritone/tenor range, I want 4 octaves !!! 
I do play guitar, piano was never my thing, its kind of hard to tote a Steinway on my shoulder :crazy:
If you were in my area I would be interested in what you could do for my voice, I've thought about voice lessons but I'm good enough with guitar to compensate for what I lack in vocal imperfections. :laughing:


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, apparently, Wal-Mart can end a relationship.

Relationships are only worthwhile if both parties are willing to grow and learn from each other. Name calling, insults, and emotional rants won't change anyone's mind or foster mutual understanding.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> No. I have been known to shop there sometimes.
> 
> No, mostly I just think of all the reasons a relationship can have issues and find this amusing. It's genuine good humor.. I let out a huge laugh.
> 
> ...


Thank you for elaborating. I wasn't taking it personal, I just wanted to understand. And seriously I can have all kinds of crazy standards when it comes to relationships. Compatible belief systems aside, I also won't date someone who smokes, lacks a job, or lives with an ex. I know, I can be so picky. 



Werewolfen said:


> I could use some voice lessons Pink, I'm not satisfied with a 3 octave baritone/tenor range, I want 4 octaves !!!
> I do play guitar, piano was never my thing, its kind of hard to tote a Steinway on my shoulder :crazy:
> If you were in my area I would be interested in what you could do for my voice, I've thought about voice lessons but I'm good enough with guitar to compensate for what I lack in vocal imperfections. :laughing:


Really? That's awesome! Aww, I hope you are keeping up with your singing. Do you find it's hard to support while playing guitar? I would like to ask more, but I'm afraid I'd derail this thread. :sad:



ChanceyRose said:


> Yes, apparently, Wal-Mart can end a relationship.


 Do you know this from experience? 



> Relationships are only worthwhile if both parties are willing to grow and learn from each other. Name calling, insults, and emotional rants won't change anyone's mind or foster mutual understanding.


Name calling???? 

And yeah, I like my rants. What can I say? I really don't want to cover up who I really am. And it really wouldn't be fair to the other person. A lot of times men will approach me and tell me "My religious beliefs are different than yours, but that doesn't matter to me. We should still date." But what they don't understand is that it matters to _me._ I try to stay true to my values and not hide them because I don't want to be dishonest or misleading in relationships. I truly am looking for compatibility and a best friend. Not just a lay. 

I've been duped many times before by men who want to date me and try to hide who they really are in the beginning or try to pretend they are someone else. I think it's important to discuss certain issues _before_ people get too attached. Meaning: lay it out there on the table.

Btw, I was told by the other party to post this thread. And it has really been enlightening.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Look, it bothers me, too, when somebody doesn't share all the same values with me. But I mean, who's going to have the exact same set of convictions and beliefs as me? And frankly, that wouldn't be any fun, cuz there's nothing to discuss if you both agree. You just rant together and that's the end of it. Where's the fun of that? You need to be with someone who can challenge your perceptions, someone who helps you grow as a person. We can't expect someone to completely change their lifestyles for us, and if we're right for someone, we won't want them to do that.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Strangely, yes.

My second wife shopped there all the time before we married and I didn't. After a bout of early enthusiasm back in the early 90's I gave up on them due to labor relations, attitude of their help, and quality of their merchandise (it's NOT the same stuff you can buy other places. WalMart is big and burly enough to get their own virtual store-brands from manufacturers). I declared us a non-WalMart family and we went to Target or online retailers instead. When the relationship started to go South the first thing she did was to start going to Wal-Mart again, either as a "fuck you" to me or because she really liked going there. After I had thought about it a while I realized that she was a "Wal-Mart person" and it reflected some really basic differences between us.

Though she did do anal, so . . . . she had that going for her. . . . :laughing:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

rowingineden said:


> Look, it bothers me, too, when somebody doesn't share all the same values with me. But I mean, who's going to have the exact same set of convictions and beliefs as me? And frankly, that wouldn't be any fun, cuz there's nothing to discuss if you both agree. You just rant together and that's the end of it. Where's the fun of that? You need to be with someone who can challenge your perceptions, someone who helps you grow as a person. We can't expect someone to completely change their lifestyles for us, and if we're right for someone, we won't want them to do that.


You do realize that when looking for a potential partner, some people look for someone with similar values, right? Something like that is usually held in high regard. 



SlowPoke68 said:


> Strangely, yes.
> 
> My second wife shopped there all the time before we married and I didn't. After a bout of early enthusiasm back in the early 90's I gave up on them due to labor relations, attitude of their help, and quality of their merchandise (it's NOT the same stuff you can buy other places. WalMart is big and burly enough to get their own virtual store-brands from manufacturers). I declared us a non-WalMart family and we went to Target or online retailers instead. When the relationship started to go South the first thing she did was to start going to Wal-Mart again, either as a "fuck you" to me or because she really liked going there. After I had thought about it a while I realized that she was a "Wal-Mart person" and it reflected some really basic differences between us.
> 
> Though she did do anal, so . . . . she had that going for her. . . . :laughing:


Thank you!!!!! I knew this could be the case!

And I do anal AND refuse to go to Wal-Mart. I am quite the catch in that regard. So I don't necessarily need to "sell out" when it comes to a relationship. I have a lot going for me :laughing:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

what is this i dont even


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Though she did do anal, so . . . . she had that going for her. . . .


...which is nice.


SlowPoke68 said:


> :laughing:


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

A relationship can be ruined by just about any strong belief. Strong beliefs against Walmart can certainly end a relationship. I'd have no choice but to laugh if it happened though. I am personally against Walmart (and large business in general) but if my SO went shopping there I would simply try and convince them to try alternatives. If they don't want to I'd leave it at that. No sense ending the relationship if you truly love each other. Not over something like Walmart anyway.


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> And I do anal AND refuse to go to Wal-Mart. I am quite the catch in that regard. So I don't necessarily need to "sell out" when it comes to a relationship. I have a lot going for me :laughing:



Right, because being in a relationship with someone you disagree with means you are a "sell out."


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Molock said:


> A relationship can be ruined by just about any strong belief. Strong beliefs against Walmart can certainly end a relationship. I'd have no choice but to laugh if it happened though. I am personally against Walmart (and large business in general) but if my SO went shopping there I would simply try and convince them to try alternatives. If they don't want to I'd leave it at that. No sense ending the relationship if you truly love each other. Not over something like Walmart anyway.


What if you were not in a relationship with a person yet. Do you consider something like differing values before you get into a relationship?

In other words, you are not bonded to someone yet. You have little to go on. Perhaps it's just mere attraction at this point and you are trying to find out if you have things in common before you go further. You are finding stuff out like you have a different set of hobbies, different political beliefs, and other differing values such as shopping at Wal-mart. Do you proceed?


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> What if you were not in a relationship with a person yet. Do you consider something like differing values before you get into a relationship?



So the real question of the thread is "Does insistently shopping at Wal-Mart constitute some cultural touchstone with larger implications that could affect overall romantic compatibility". 

And I think the answer is yes. We make decisions based on markers like this all the time. Maybe it doesn't make sense to some, but think of what choosing to shop at Wal-Mart (when there are alternatives) says about a person. I'm not even saying they are bad things, just things that potentially differ with their potential mate's core values.

The Wal-Mart shoppers have their own seemingly-arbitrary markers on which they base judgments of other people. Everyone does.

One's choices guide what people think underlies the choice: Namely, one's character.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> How do they represent communists, especially as they already represent big business?


Walmart wants to rule the world and not only be the number one, but the only big super chain. This is something I overheard from one of their peep rallies for employees which really wasn't a peep rally and more of a 'either you make us gods or we'll fire your sorry ass' rally. They don't have employees they have slaves and they like to see themselves as the pharaohs.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Thank you for elaborating. I wasn't taking it personal, I just wanted to understand. And seriously I can have all kinds of crazy standards when it comes to relationships. Compatible belief systems aside, I also won't date someone who smokes, lacks a job, or lives with an ex. I know, I can be so picky.


Hey now, nothing wrong with having standards.


----------



## Inev1t4bl3 (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't believe that no one has posted a link to peopleofwalmart yet. It is my first post, and I can't post links, but just type it in with the required dot com. Oh, don't do this before or during the consumption of food-- unless loss of appetite is desired. Not totally safe for work either (well, depends on where you work).


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Inev1t4bl3 said:


> I can't believe that no one has posted a link to peopleofwalmart yet. It is my first post, and I can't post links, but just type it in with the required dot com. Oh, don't do this before or during the consumption of food-- unless loss of appetite is desired. Not totally safe for work either (well, depends on where you work).


Good idea:

Funny Pictures at WalMart


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jun 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I was wondering if differing views on Wal-Mart could sever the potential for romantic relationships. In a relationship, what if person A "believes" in Wal-Mart and shops there regularly and their partner B, is adamantly opposed to everything Wal-Mart represents. Is there much hope for the couple? Could they manage to look beyond and ride off into the sunset together?


I'm being a bad forumite by not having read all the posts in this thread so far, so I apologize in advance if I'm repeating anything that's already been said.

I think everyone has certain things they value that are "dealbreakers" for a relationship. Meaning, things that are so important to them, they're not willing to go without them in a relationship. And by using the word "value," I don't mean religious values, but personal values.

For me, my values are monogamy, intelligence, personal growth, caring and humor. The person who wants to become my partner should value these things and hold them as important as I do. If they don't, that's a dealbreaker for me. I won't date someone who doesn't share these values with me.

In your case, it sounds like having a social conscience is a very important thing for you, something that you value. Would you say it's something that's so important to you that it's a dealbreaker for a relationship? Meaning, if you found out the person you're dating doesn't really have much of a social conscience and isn't that seriously concerned about the world outside himself, would you be able to continue dating him?

I can't answer that question for you. You have to figure out the answer for yourself. If you conclude that it _is_ a dealbreaker for you, then you might not want to continue dating a guy who doesn't share your social conscience, including your desire to boycott Walmart. If it _isn't_ a dealbreaker for you, however, you're going to have to figure out your own way to handle the Walmart issue. Maybe you'll have to work on learning to tolerate his choice to shop at Walmart, or maybe you can offer him a reasonable alternative and compromise: drive him to Kmart instead.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I was wondering if differing views on Wal-Mart could sever the potential for romantic relationships. In a relationship, what if person A "believes" in Wal-Mart and shops there regularly and their partner B, is adamantly opposed to everything Wal-Mart represents. Is there much hope for the couple? Could they manage to look beyond and ride off into the sunset together?
> 
> What if the person who shops at Wal-Mart doesn't really care about the company or where they shop. And now that they know it bugs their partner, they discontinue to shop at Wal-Mart. Should person B overlook that person A is so wishy washy and adhere to any values? Especially when it comes to Wal-Mart?
> 
> ...


I wanted to say this on vent, but didn't get the chance ...

Essentially, our political views, if they are strong, define elements of our lifestyle. For instance, when I'm older, I want to own firearms (I would have them already if I was American), I want to own a SUV, I want to live in a middle class area with a middle class income. My children should go to private education, etc etc. For political people, these are _political issues_. A non-political person will be moulded by what the majority of the political people think, so it can be hard to distinguish between who is political and who isn't. Do people want to own capital because they're being told to, or do they want to own capital because they aren't Communists? 

If you have a non-political person and a political person in a relationship, the political issues of any household will be pre-decided. There will be that right wing newspaper on the table. There will be garden parties with the other NRA members. There will be flags on the lawn. If you have a household with two political people and they disagree, well, that's where it starts becoming different. Shopping at walmart is just like this. If you're in a relationship with a non-political person, I doubt that you would allow walmart goods in your house. But I personally couldn't be in a relationship with somebody who wouldn't allow _me_ to shop there, although I would probably avoid it unless necessary (I'm not a fan of walmart anyway.)

I don't discriminate people based on politics. I'm willing to date almost anyone (I'm a libertarian), so long as they have some basic _intelligence_ as to why they believe that. I'd rather date an intellectual communist than a populist libertarian. I don't mind disagreeing, but my partner would have to know I'm open to argument. I don't mind discussing or debating or arguing with people, hell, I grew up in a left-wing household. I just have to know that the person I'm discussing it with isn't offended by my style of debate. I don't go and say "Oh, well, you _could_ be right, and my core beliefs _could_ be wrong" but this doesn't mean that I don't understand their viewpoint or why they see it like that. 

Ultimately, though, I mean, I don't want the views of anyone I'm in a theoretical relationship with to hold me back. I want to live my dream and I don't care if some bleeding heart woman with a guilty conscience wants to get in my way. So, I suppose it does mean something to me.


----------



## Thatgirl (Jun 26, 2009)

No, differing views of Wal-Mart mean the relationship is doomed forever.

Everyone knows that.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Thatgirl said:


> No, differing views of Wal-Mart mean the relationship is doomed forever.
> 
> Everyone knows that.


Lol. I heart you. :happy:


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven (Jul 16, 2010)

Elan said:


> But it also could be a euphemism for people who like to shop the butt, and stuff like that. :wink:


L.O.L. :tongue:


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

If the relationship keeps financial matters entirely separate, then it should be each person's own business where and upon what they spend their money and how much.

If the people involved ever intend to mix incomes, yes it would be a deal breaker.

"Sorry, I can't marry you- I can totally tell that you shop at Hot To- erm, I mean at Wal-mart."


As for values, or social conscience, perhaps the partner chooses to live their life in one or more ways that off-set the supposed negative impact of supporting Wal-mart with their spending $$.

Perhaps the partner focuses their values in a different direction. Perhaps the partner has decided to take mass transit, carpool, ride a bike or walk to work. Perhaps the partner has decided to volunteer their free time and personal effort to a community program. Perhaps the partner likes to donate their used articles of clothing. Perhaps the partner takes an interest in providing financial support to a corporate entity that, it so happens, you both are pleased with helping to succeed or you both agree upon helping to succeed. Perhaps the partner has seemingly very different long range impact goals than you do, yet may possess just as much conviction even if the social conscience of the person doesn't have Wal-mart on its radar.

Please, continue to discuss, not necessarily in this thread but yes, between each other.

I have to shop at a few different grocery stores because I can't get everything that I need at just one place. It costs more money for me to do so, but I feel some pride in the fact of who it is I am paying to provide such good and needed business for me and other customers in the same situation as me. I would not want a large corporate entity to discourage these other businesses from being able to function. As a consumer, I do consider that every dollar I spend at a store will contribute to its success -or lack thereof possibly to its eventual failure- and I do consider that there are some stores which would manage to stay in business even if I were not to give them my $$. I should not spend my time and efforts trying to convince my S.O. to boycott a particular business, as that won't put as much of a dent into their profits as, say, providing awareness to my community for them to consider. Strength comes in numbers, numbers much larger than just you or your S.O.

Have you ever participated in any kind of protest or joined a group which shares your opinions that can put those opinions into action? Just boycotting for yourself isn't really putting your belief into action if you truly believe that what some corporate entity is doing is really wrong or really harmful. If you really, firmly, believe that their bad practices need to be discouraged then the courage of your convictions should extend to the people of your community and your nation rather than just posing a minor relationship dilemma to your S.O.

That's my food for thought.


----------

